# Pocket Gophers



## AWO

Been out trapping these little devils lately, set out 31 traps yesterday, had 6 caught ealier today. I ride my little XR50 minibike, which I just put a 88CC big bore kit in, should be able to pull up the hills at 40 mph now!!! Gotta catch a lot of gophers to pay for that!!! 8) $3 a tail though from the township, shouldn't take that long. 31 traps in only 75 acres!!!


----------



## ND trapper

$3 a tail? Sign me up!


----------



## huntrapper

What kind of traps do you use for those little gophers?


----------



## Springer

I used to get $2 ea back in the early to mid 80's.
There are some townships that don't pay anything now though.

My dad has 2 acres by Zimmerman and last year he caught over 20. He is doesn't think the mounds adds to his landscaping. :lol:


----------



## AWO

Traps are coil sprung, gopher crawls through it, trips the spring and the two "arms" crush the little gopher. 
I'm up to 14 so far, reduced my trapline to around 15-20 traps. Set out 6 new sets last night, only to wake up to rain, should hurt my success unless I caught a few last night. 
Yeah, our township paid $3 last year, it's only gone up since I've started doing this. Amazing the amount of destruction they do though!! Gotta help the local farmers as much as possible, eat cheese and drink milk!!!


----------



## sage

Curious, as to what state and county pays that kind of bounty?

Here we charge the owner of the property, not many counties pay out a gopher bounty, if they do they have a limited amount of cash and only pay at certain times.


----------



## AWO

Polk Co Wisconsin, the township I'm in pays for each tail I bring in, I'm up to 44 now! Caught another 7 today, average about 1 in every 6 traps. All the farmers thank me and it helps with the bird killing in the fall or renovation projects on the farms, etc. It definetely has it's advantages, besides the money.


----------



## sage

So do you use DK-1 traps or Cinch gopher traps?

Our hay is getting to high so out of business until the first cutting of hay is cut.


----------



## Juston Welter

I havent been out much for trapping yet this year but the price last year was 2.50 and my dad just told me it just moved up to $4.


----------



## shootnmiss09

I just bought a few traps, and am just starting to get into trappin pocket gophers. Any Tips for a beginner?


----------



## greatwhitehunter3

any tips? follow an expert and watch :lol: :beer:


----------



## shootnmiss09

Ya, your pretty good at it i guess. Just need some tips from other "experts"


----------



## maanjus11

use the "death clutch" style traps, the light really ticks them off and don't be afraid to check your traps twice a day with these because of that reason. I seemed to have more luck when I wore gloves to reduce scent but you make the call there. Always make sure the trap is perfectly in the hole (not angled to the gopher hole) One last trick I used to use that really reduced plug ups is, once you staked the trap, put a piece of sod or whatever is available to lift the handle of the trap up. This way the gopher won't as likely hit his nose on the metal and will more than likely trip your trap.

have fun!


----------



## shootnmiss09

so do you suggest, once the trap is set, to cover up the hole with a little dirt, or jsut leave it open?


----------



## maanjus11

no, definitely leave it open. I mean, use something to lift the handle of the trap up the stake so it's not tilted in the hole, the clutch side should be flush with the dirt and not raising like it would be if the handle hole is all the way to the ground. I usually use a rock, or a piece of sod, or whatever is available. Sorry, I'm not the best at explaining.


----------



## PSDC

You need to find the main run and place traps in both directions.
Go on-line and there is many sites showing the set.
Your best bet is two traps per set.


----------

